# What does this mean?



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

I was reading a review of various pistols and came across this phrase "will fire out of battery". What is battery or out of battery? They were referring to a Kel-Tec P-11.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You can find explanations for this word, along with many other words, at wikipedia.org, or at dictionary sites such as merriam-webster.com....


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Battery refers to the point at which the slide is in its most forward position. Many trigger mechanisms won't engage when the slide is even remotely rearward of this position. In this case, the trigger mechanism can still cause the striker or hammer to fall without the slide fully locked up. This may or may not lead to a round being discharged. It may (on a DAO pistol) mean the slide must be racked before you can fire again. It is not a good/desireable feature in a pistol.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Pistolero said:


> It is not a good/desireable feature in a pistol.


I'll play Devil's Advocate here and pose a situation where it is a good feature. You're struggling with someone, the muzzle of your gun is pressed against them pushing the gun out of battery, and you need to fire right then. :smt083


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Todd said:


> I'll play Devil's Advocate here and pose a situation where it is a good feature. You're struggling with someone, the muzzle of your gun is pressed against them pushing the gun out of battery, and you need to fire right then. :smt083


Granted, that is, if the firing mechanism can even reach the improperly seated round and ignite it! This is why I prefer DA/SA pistols. Second stike allows the same thing by merely pulling the firearm's muzzle away from your opponent and pulling the trigger again (second strike).


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*..slide guns are over-rated....*



Todd said:


> I'll play Devil's Advocate here and pose a situation where it is a good feature. You're struggling with someone, the muzzle of your gun is pressed against them pushing the gun out of battery, and you need to fire right then. :smt083


That's why I use revolvers... no need to push off :smt082, just pull the trigger and say 'nightynight' ! :numbchuck:

:smt033


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

In battery: it means the slide is forward, firearm ready to fire. 

Out of Battery: the opposite of same, or any variation. 
eg: slide lock, a round not fully chambered/breech not locked. 

A discharge like this means big trouble for everyone's eyes in the vicinity (shrapnel). The gun may fail to cycle again as the case will bulge or fail and the recoil opperated firearm may not function a designed. 

Never fire a gun out of battery.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

clanger said:


> Never fire a gun out of battery.


Especially laser guns, they always need fully charged batteries.
:mrgreen:
Zhur


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

lol......:smt023


----------

